# Is a controller required for a slip-on muffler?



## Todd Edge (Jun 2, 2012)

On a 2011 850XP, is a controller needed for just a slip-on muffler?

I see tons of people with slip-ons but, no mention of any kind of fuel optimizer/controller.

Thanks,
TC


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

It isn't required, but you will gain more power, and your engine will be running at the right air fuel mix. Then you won't start running rich or lean


----------



## HWTodd (May 3, 2011)

No controller needed at all for a slip on, also no gain in power from a slip on.

Polaris's run rich, if you added a fuel controller you would need one to remove fuel most likely.

Also don't expect much from either.

I sell these items and have a dyno so I have no motive to tell you to not to buy except it is the truth

Todd


----------

